# Catchin' Crappie & Yellow Perch



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anybody into the yellow perch or crappie thing? I know there catching yellows out of Church Creek where it passes under Rte. 40 just below Aberdeen.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi catman,

Can you be more specific about the location of Church Creek? Maybe it's obvious when you're driving there, like just look for a street sign that names the creek. But do you know of some landmarks to look for before you reach the creek? I'd be heading West on Rt 40, coming from Rosedale. Thanks.

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Blue, I'll post an exact location tomorrow evening after I talk to my buddy at APG. I've never been there but I want to make it before the yellow perch are gone. He fishes it on a regular basis.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I used to fish for yellows a few decades ago ... loved the way they hit so hard and quick. Looks like cool temps and a "wind through the tunnel" effect on Fri/Sat, but a warmup Sun/Mon with SW winds.

I've never really caught any decent size yellows, as the creek I used to fish had mostly 6 to 8 inchers. Since Church creek runs up from the Chesapeake I'd expect them to be pretty decent fish. Also, how's the terrain there ... is there room to walk the bank and under the bridge area, or are waders a must?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Blue & Fish Head*

Talked to my friend at APG and he says it's the last bridge you cross on Rt. 40 before Aberdeen. There's a lily pad pond on the left side. It's fished from the bank which he says is always muddy. He's always called it Church Creek but said it may very well be Grays Run. I hope to get up there while there's still YP around.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks catman. I thought I've been there before, but did a Mapquest on Church Creek and Grays Run. It turns out that I have been there before. 

Your friend is right using both names. Church Creek is on the bay side of Rt. 40. It runs from the little bridge on Rt. 40, out to meet the Bush River. Grays Run is on the other side of the Rt. 40 bridge (the side heading toward Balto.). 

Heading east on Rt. 40 (away from Balto.), you will see Merlin Drive, then Perryman Park on the right. The little bridge is next. 

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Blue for the more detailed location. Do you feel like going in about 2 weeks?


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds like a great idea catman. I might try there on Monday. It's supposed to be in the mid 50's. Just let me know when you're ready. Glad to know that your feeling so strong after your recent hip replacement surgery.

Blue Heron


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Happy New Year Catman and Blue Heron*

I'd be down for meeting up w/ you guys at Carrol Island on an upcoming weekend if you were interested. Only plans coming up are fishing show and daughter's birthday.

First, I need to go get my 2006 license -- 

Excalibur


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Happy New Year Excalibur,

Glad to hear from you again. By the way, I still haven't bought those battery heated boot socks. Sometimes I can be a real procrastinator. But, they are on my list of things to do this week, which is nearly identical to my list from two weeks ago. On the positive side though, being a procrastinator does have the effect of saving me the time and trouble of writing a new list each week. Usually one week's list lasts me an entire month. 

Anyway, let me know and I'll be ready to go.

Blue Heron

PS: I probably need at least a 48 hour notice since I also often procrastinate getting my phone messages.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

On Fri. 1/13, I fished what I thought was Church Creek/Grays Run. It was the same place I have fished before. But, a local guy fishing next to me said that Church Creek/Grays Run was the next bridge up the road, 1/4 mile further east, towards Aberdeen. The man said that bridge has a sign that says either Church Creek or Grays Run - there are usually a lot of cars parked there along Rt 40.

By the way the Church Creek/Grays Run directions and description I posted via mapquest in this thread on 1/5, were correct. The mistake I made was thinking it was the same place I have fished before.

When I arrived at my bridge I noticed it had a sign saying Bush River. I fished the side opposite from the bay. The guy said this side is more productive than the bay side and that on Thurs. 1/12, people were limiting out on yellow perch, some of which were 12-13". He also said the best spot to fish here is right next to the bridge, throwing your line under the bridge or right next to it. According to him the best times are an hour on either side of high or low tides, as compared to the morning or evening. It turned out he was right.

I was there from 12:30-5pm. Initially I fished one pole by drifting a minnow under a bobber. On the other pole I bottom fished minnows. I was catching twice as many yellow perch on the bottom, so I bottom fished both poles. 

At first the perch were small 5-6 inchers and maybe 3 fish per hour. Around 3:30 slack tide occurred. The activity picked up a little and the perch were getting bigger at 6 - 8 1/2". As the tide turned into high things got better. The fish were frequently 8 1/2" with some at 9". 

Throughout the day I caught about 16 yellow perch. Three were keepers at exactly 9". I let them go but next time I’ll keep them.

I will go to the Bush River bridge again. However, the guy I was talking to said that Church Creek is usually much better than my place, so I'd like to try that too. But it can get very crowded there. He said the best spot to fish at Church Creek is on the bayside before you cross the bridge. If you want to fish with minnows, get them before you go to these places. Currently only one B&T is open and that one doesn't always have minnows. 

I hope I haven't been confusing regarding the locations of the Church Creek/Greys Run bridge and the Bush River bridge.

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Blue Heron said:


> On Fri. 1/13, I fished what I thought was Church Creek/Grays Run. It was the same place I have fished before. But, a local guy fishing next to me said that Church Creek/Grays Run was the next bridge up the road, 1/4 mile further east, towards Aberdeen. The man said that bridge has a sign that says either Church Creek or Grays Run - there are usually a lot of cars parked there along Rt 40.
> 
> By the way the Church Creek/Grays Run directions and description I posted via mapquest in this thread on 1/5, were correct. The mistake I made was thinking it was the same place I have fished before.
> 
> ...


Blue thanks for the excellent report as usual. I'd like hit there next week but everything is booked. Based on your info about the incoming tide being the most productive. I'm going to fishing it Thursday the 26th. High tide should hit there around 7:00 AM so I'll get there just before daybreak. I'll get my minnows Wed afternoon. Anyone care to join me? Looking forward to having fried YP for dinner in the evening. Does anyone care to join me?


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I'd like to join you. At this point I will say a tentative yes. I'll put it on my calendar also. If I put it on my list of things to do, I'll probably show up two weeks later. Maybe we could confirm this with each other a couple of days before the 26th.

I'll probably try Church Creek/Greys Run before then. If I do I'll post the results.

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds good to me Blue. I had your phone # but lost it when I changed cells. Can you PM it to me again. Thanks.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*Rte 40 bridge yellows*

Coming from college park MD U how do i get to this place , possible, i would like to be there on monday 

THANKS


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

NONESUCH said:


> Coming from college park MD U how do i get to this place , possible, i would like to be there on monday
> 
> THANKS


Take 29 to 70. Get off at the Baltimore exit. Take 70 to 695. Get off at the Towson exit. Take 695 to 40. Get of onto 40 East. Take 40 to Aberdeen. It will be the 1st stream/bridge you cross before Aberdeen. Depending on the time of day you're probably looking at a 60 to 90 minute drive.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Catman, I see you said that high tide on the 26th should be around 7:00am. I was wondering how to calculate the tides for those tidal creeks ... do you add a certain amount of time to a tide chart based on an area in the Cheaspeake? If you have a good link that you use I'd like to add it to my favorites list.

I was also wondering how much tide difference is between high and low, and how much movement there is in the current. I don't belive I've ever fished any tidal creeks that lead to the Chesapeake, but since I live in south central PA, I figure these are within a reasonable driving distance. All the moving water up my way is trout and smallmouth water, and I'd like to get some YP ... yum!

Thanks,
Bob "fishhead"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bob I used this tide calculator http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/access/tide_finder.html to determine high tide at a point north of Church Creek. In this case I used Port Deposit. Since I've never fished the area before I'll make a mental note as to the actuall time it happens. Also I won't know the difference (feet and/or inches) between the two tides. Based of past experiences I know that the proper window is 1 hr before and 1 hr after high tide. That's the most productive time. I'm not concerned too much with the rise and fall as much as I am the actual tidal current. That's what moves the food. Sometime you won't see any tide movement, just a slight change in the current. Hope this helps.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*catman*

Thanks for the directions


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, thanks Catman ... looking to give it a try sometime soon. I have a feeling the spring run of perch will be fun. I always used to look forward to those first bites in the spring ... it was almost always shiners and perch as a kid, and I'm guessing that hasn't changed much.


----------



## kosta (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like fun... I remember catching huge yellow perch in Watts Creek when I was a kid. They would hit jigs, small spoons and spinners, even small crankbaits. I dont think I have landed a yellow perch in 18+ years! I'm going to have to take a ride this weekend. Its alot closer than driving back to the eastern shore. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Saturday morning may be OK ... warm (50's), but a chance of showers. I guess if there's a place under the bridge to escape any showers that would make it better, but I've never been to Church/Grays before.

Anyone know a good bait shop that opens early that I could pick up a MD licence and some bait? I'll most likely come down rt1 from PA and then cut south and pick up 40 near Aberdeen.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

kosta said:


> Sounds like fun... I remember catching huge yellow perch in Watts Creek when I was a kid. They would hit jigs, small spoons and spinners, even small crankbaits. I dont think I have landed a yellow perch in 18+ years! I'm going to have to take a ride this weekend. Its alot closer than driving back to the eastern shore. Thanks for the info.



I miss fishing that place for Perch - had some beautiful fish come out of there. Below the spillway at Williston was one of my favorite places to fish - caught some of my biggest Bass from there that came up to spawn. Slab Crappies and ya never knew what was gonna take the float under. Shame the owners of the property had the State Hwy. post it thanks to the jackasses who liked to trash the place. That really gets me worked up  . Upstream near where it empties into the Martinak State Park area of the Choptank is still available if ya have a boat and is one of the first places to catch the perch during the initial spawning run - like in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Saturday morning may be OK ... warm (50's), but a chance of showers. I guess if there's a place under the bridge to escape any showers that would make it better, but I've never been to Church/Grays before.
> 
> Anyone know a good bait shop that opens early that I could pick up a MD licence and some bait? I'll most likely come down rt1 from PA and then cut south and pick up 40 near Aberdeen.
> 
> ...


http://www.wildlifelicense.com/md/

you can get your licnese online, print it out, and save the pdf file in case you lose it
takes about 10 minutes, just have your drivers license and a cc handy. no pain, no wait.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link ... I'll check it out!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Can NOT get under bridge...*



fishhead said:


> Saturday morning may be OK ... warm (50's), but a chance of showers. I guess if there's a place under the bridge to escape any showers that would make it better, but I've never been to Church/Grays before.
> 
> Anyone know a good bait shop that opens early that I could pick up a MD licence and some bait? I'll most likely come down rt1 from PA and then cut south and pick up 40 near Aberdeen.
> 
> ...


Fishhead,

If I remember correctly, you cannot get under the bridge at all. The water runs from bridge upright to bridge upright, and there is very little clearance from the water to the bridge deck. I am hoping to get there saturday.

Gnatman


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman, hope you make it Saturday and are able give us a report. I going to fish it next Thursday morning if the wx is OK. If possible can you make a mental of the tide stage and time of observation and put it in your report? I need it to adjust my guesstimation. Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## kosta (Jan 18, 2006)

Tommy Robinson said:


> I miss fishing that place for Perch - had some beautiful fish come out of there. Below the spillway at Williston was one of my favorite places to fish - caught some of my biggest Bass from there that came up to spawn. Slab Crappies and ya never knew what was gonna take the float under. Shame the owners of the property had the State Hwy. post it thanks to the jackasses who liked to trash the place. That really gets me worked up  . Upstream near where it empties into the Martinak State Park area of the Choptank is still available if ya have a boat and is one of the first places to catch the perch during the initial spawning run - like in a couple of weeks.



The Williston Spillways are legendary. It was common to see monster Largemouths lurking ever so cautiously, and an occasional pickerel hook-up would add some variety to the mix. It was disgusting how that spot was abused, and it is no wonder why they closed access to it. And if you ever had the fortune to get out on Williston lake, you would have been in crappie heaven. I have never seen slab crappies in such abundance! Too bad I can't get on that property anymore either. 

Martinak has always been choice for endless cat action, and some of the bridge access to upper Watts Creek used to be hot for perch, shad, panfish and pickerel. Hiking the woods between Double Hills Road and Legion Road was the score before it was all developed.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Does anyone know the tidal vs non-tidal demarcation line is for Church/Grays? The maps on the website show the demarcation lines for many creeks and rivers, but not for that one.

For the creeks close to there, like for the ones feeding into the Bush, the lines are between route 7 and route 40, so my assumption is that it would also apply to Church/Grays too.

The tidal license is only $14 for a non-resident, so I'd prefer to just get that one now, and then get the $51 non-tidal non-resident one later, if necessary. I just don't want to be fishing and have "the man" ticket me for not having a non-tidal license.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone have directions for Church/Grays creek? Looking to hit it up this Sat with fishhead.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The stream is so small that it's not listed on the dividing line chart.









Since most of the small creeks in that area have Rt. 7 as the dividing line I'd say it's tidal water.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Coming from Elkridge, MD (south).


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Please excuse my lack of reading...if i woudl have checked out the above postings, i would have realized that it was already disgussed on how to get to Church Creek. Doh! My bad...

10 Lashings to me
campNfish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey no problem at all. Good luck and post a report and maybe some pics also. We love to see pics.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Got my non-tidal non-resident (Bay Sport) license, so heading down to Grays/Church to wet a line Saturday morning. Anyone game?

I haven't fished tidal waters in the Chessy in many decades, but looking to make Saturday the first of many for 2006.

BTW, do you park on Rt 40, or is that not allowed?

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

So I see minnows get you in the game, but what else produces at this location? Anything else lurking in those waters to fish for?

campNfish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Small shad darts (1/16oz) work as does any small spinner. Wax worms also work. There's LM bass in there so a Rattle Trap or surface plug, even a popper will get them. Just for the heck of it I'd take some night crawlers also but your #1 bait is minnows. Good luck and lets see some post.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Shad darts, eh? Never would have though to try them but I've got a few brand spanking new ones I picked up last year on the eastern shore. I'll try minnies, worms, small cranks, spinners, and my little suspending rattle trap. A report to follow when we get back.

Thanks again,
fishhead


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Another great bait for the perch...*



bryanorosz said:


> So I see minnows get you in the game, but what else produces at this location?
> 
> campNfish


is the ever reliable grass shrimp. Hook them on a jig by going through the head from the bottom and out of the top, or you can thread them onto a hook for bottom rig use. Sometimes they are required for action - other times the jigs work just as well without the shrimp. Of course the minnies will do better with the crappie.

Gnatman


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help catman and Gnatman. Hopefully something will be biting tomorrow. If anyone's plans change for tomorrow, stop by and give it a shot with us!

campNfish


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Grays Run Report Thurs. 1/19 and Fri. 1/20

... Yes you can park on Rt 40 and I'm sure you'll see a few cars there.... 

Thursday:
I arrived at 2:30pm and left at 5pm. High tide was approx. 11am. (A couple of the locals said to use the MD DNR Tide Finder, select Pooles Island and add 1/2hour to the tide times). I bottom fished the bay side (Rt. 40 east) of the bridge using a dropper loop with a size 6 long neck hook, a 1/4 oz sinker at the bottom and a live minnow. The 4-5 others there were all fishing plain jigs under a bobber. 

I caught about 10 yellow perch from 5"-9", with 2 keepers. The fishing steadily improved from 3:30pm-5pm. I'm not bragging but I caught 3x as many fish as anyone else. Believe me I'm not usually the guy catching most of the fish. The main ingredients are the live minnows and fishing them on the bottom. 

Friday:

Arrived at 7:30am with high tide to occur at approx. 12pm. A friend and I used the same set up as above. It was very slow at first, the tide was hardly moving at all. My friend tried the minnow under the bobber and caught one 6" right next to the bridge, while I caught 3 bottom fishing in the spot I will mention below. Then he switched spots and removed bobber. We were catching more yellow perch than anyone. 

A lot of people like to fish right next to the bridge, but my spot, which was the same as Thursday, was definitely more productive. Next to the bridge there is an extremely muddy shoreline. Go about 10-12 feet down the shore away from the mud where the weeds are growing next to the water. Starting there as a marker, for about the next 15', is where we were. The midpoint was probably the best. Cast out to the middle of the creek. There must be a hole there and we didn't hit any snag monsters. If you go there tomorrow you might still be able to see the impressions of the buckets we were sitting on. 

We left at 12pm. Between us we I think we caught maybe 14-16yellow perch, with a total of 2 keepers. The place is not beautiful and the fish obviously aren't that big but it was fun getting out and catching something. 

Grays Run is very popular with the locals. A couple of guys have said it's very good when the yellows start their spring run sometime in Feb. They also say it can get crowded.

On Saturday if you guys feel it's too crowded try the Bush River Bridge. It's actually about 1-2 miles on Rt 40 west (heading toward Balto.) They say the Rt 40 west side, near the bridge, is the better side but there's not much room there.

Good luck tomorrow!

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Blue thanks for the excellent report. Yea this is just a warm up to the run. Thanks for the tide adjustment. Man that's the kind of info that's important to me. If I can't fish the high tide window I'll wait until another day. Guess that's one of the advantages of being retired - fish whenever you want. Looking forward to getting up there next week.  BTW Blue how deep did you find it there and how big were the minnows. Thanks again man.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

catman,

These minnows were bought Thursday at The Fishing Shop on Back River Neck Rd ($3.99 for 1/2 pint). I just measured some of the leftovers and nearly all were a hair on either side of 3". There were some bigger ones in there yesterday. I guess we used them. I just counted the remainders and got 34. I'm assuming we used at least half of them yesterday, so I guess a count of 70 isn't bad. Most of the remainders are dead.

The ones I got last week at Bowley's Baits ($3.25 for 1/2 pint) generally were smaller. But there's no doubt the count was at least 25% higher. Most of those remainders lasted about 5 days. 

Both sets of minnows were kept in a 6 pack cooler, with 3 trays of ice on the bottom. A soaked wet rag was layed across the ice and the minnows were dumped on the rag. When not in use the entire cooler was stored in the fridge. 

Last week I fished the Bush River bridge with smaller minnows. This week I fished Grays Run with bigger minnows. My impression is that the minnow size didn't seem to be a significant factor as to whether you caught fish. But I'm new to fishing strictly for yellow perch. However I've become a believer in minnows.

Regarding the depth of Grays run, I am just guessing, but I would say in the middle it's about 4-6'. 

Jeesh! I've got worms in the vegetable drawers, minnows in the fridge and white perch and el-y in the freezer for cut bait. If I ever get married again she'll either have to be a very understanding woman or an angel of an angler. 

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the info Blue. The reason I asked about the minnow size is because I like the smaller one not that they're any better. I know sometimes perch won't take a big bull minnow but will eat a smaller one. I like to fish the smaller ones on a small red & white shad dart about 18" below a float, cast up stream, let it swing straight out and then retreive it very slowly. Sometime you've got to set the float a little deeper until you find the right depth. I'm heading up there Thursday and try to catch the tide just right.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

catman,

I'm still game for Thursday, weather dependent of course. Here are the DNR tides for Poole's Island without the 1/2 hour added. 

Th 26 High 3:47 AM 
26 Low 9:43 AM 
26 High 4:54 PM 

It doesn't look too good for fishing 1 hour on either side of high tide, unless you want to fish in the dark. Please let me know Tues. or Wed. when you plan to arrive.

Thanks,

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Hey Blue....*

Wow, I was really off on my estimate for high tide. If it's truely 1/2 hr later than Pooles Island you're right, we'd be fishing in the dark. I guess Church Creek is off The Gunpowder. I had it farther north. That being the case I'm not going Thurday but rather Monday the 30th. With the new tide info that should put high tide at 8:00 AM so I'm probably going to get there around 7:00 AM. Hope you can make it then.


----------

